# Cyclops Clip Lights



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

*Cyclops Clip Lights
Get out of the dark!​* 
We have all been in a situation of trying to use a light with one hand while trying to use both hands to take care of a task. It’s not a good thing!
Cyclops Solutions has remedied that problem with their series of contoured clip lights. They make it simple to take care of those situations in the dark where you need both hands. Especially as a hunter in the early morning trying to get setup or trying to field dress a kill after dark.
Cyclops offers 4 types of clips lights. The Tilt, which has 5 white led lights and has the option to interchange the white lights for a set of 5 green led lights. The Tilt lives up to its name in that the lights actually tilt down 45 degrees allowing you to put the light where you need it most.
The Orion Pro with 5 white led lights and it stays stationary. The Orion 5 has 5 white led bulbs plus a center magnifier good up to 15 feet. Last in the series is the Orion with 3 led lights with the option to purchase red, green or blue led lights. 
All lights are contoured to fit the brim of a cap allowing them to stay securely and removable for replacement or light color changes. All clip lights take two CR-2032 lithium batteries giving you hours of light. The lights are also available in black or camo patterns. For additional light specifications go to http://www.cyclopssolutions.com/prod_spec_chart_spl.html .
Don’t find yourself fumbling around in the dark any longer. Get out of the dark, by going to www.CyclopsSolutions.com






​


----------

